# WA rrp helpful at meeting



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We just had our WA Pdca annual meeting. Used to be a multi day convention, now a 1 day shindig. Anyways we had someone from the Dept of Commerce which oversees RRP in WA. She was very helpful in clarifying some of the mysteries. We can pressure wash if not making lead chips. I described our Festool systems that don't have shrouds and she said fine. It sounds like being certified and making a good faith effort goes a long way.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our local inspector has said this to us many times, make an effort atleast. We usually call him before we start any RRP jobs.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Damon T said:


> It sounds like being certified and making a good faith effort goes a long way.



Being 'reasonable and prudent' does go a long way.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think she said we had to do vertical containment if we couldn't do 10' of plastic on the ground, for example if the neighbor was 5' away. I have a job next year where the neighbor will let us also put tarps on his yard and let us ladder up from his side. I like it when people aren't paranoid.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I like it when people aren't paranoid.



This makes our lives so much better than having a pissed off neighbor who works against us.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Damon T said:


> We just had our WA Pdca annual meeting. Used to be a multi day convention, now a 1 day shindig. Anyways we had someone from the Dept of Commerce which oversees RRP in WA. She was very helpful in clarifying some of the mysteries. We can pressure wash if not making lead chips. I described our Festool systems that don't have shrouds and she said fine. It sounds like being certified and making a good faith effort goes a long way.


I'm sure you have heard the story about the local painter that got dinged $7k for not having a doctor fit test respirators and pre screen blood test. A disgruntled employee reported her. If they want to get you, they will.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I'm sure you have heard the story about the local painter that got dinged $7k for not having a doctor fit test respirators and pre screen blood test. A disgruntled employee reported her. If they want to get you, they will.


I keep telling people that RRP is a day at the beach compared to the OSHA
Lead in Construction Rule or, for you guys, the WISHA equivalent. 

Air monitoring, medical clearance and test fitting for respirator use, blood tests, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I'm sure you have heard the story about the local painter that got dinged $7k for not having a doctor fit test respirators and pre screen blood test. A disgruntled employee reported her. If they want to get you, they will.


No I missed that story. By the gender I have a good idea who. That's why it's always best to hire undocumented workers who have an inborn fear of talking to the authorities. ;-)


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you guys have any recommendations for a Lead-Based Paint Training Provider in the Seattle area? I'd like to get my company certified, but with so many local providers its always nice to get recommendations.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PNW Painter said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations for a Lead-Based Paint Training Provider in the Seattle area? I'd like to get my company certified, but with so many local providers its always nice to get recommendations.


Must be nice to have so many local providers. I had to drive 2 1/2 hours to the Tri-Cities for the training.


----------

